# proper shoring



## vinster888 (May 3, 2009)

hows this for some ******* shoring technique? 

http://i706.photobucket.com/albums/ww68/angelshaven9981/*******-shoring.gif

for some reason i couldnt get anyone to jump in there with me :001_huh: i dont know why? mumbling something about being buried alive :sweatdrop: and blah blah blah.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Chris, where's Al? :laughing:


----------



## crazyboy (Nov 8, 2008)

He must still be digging at the other end.


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

Who cares about "shoring" Im more worried about leaving that drill in the dirt......yuck...


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

In my tiny little mind I can hear the distinctive "thump" sound as a wall falls in.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

laugh it up. getting buried alive isn't much fun.


----------



## Chris Kennedy (Nov 19, 2007)

480sparky said:


> Chris, where's Al? :laughing:


He told me he was in St. Thomas. I think he has been working with vinster, that sure looks like one of his ditches.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Proper shoring?


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

wildleg said:


> laugh it up. getting buried alive isn't much fun.


 Have you had that happen to you?:whistling2::jester:


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

I would be very worried about all that sand and for Gods sake pull all that dirt off of the edge of the ditch. I've gone thru a trench safety class and they couldn't express enough that you need to put the spools of dirt as far away as yo can, because there is a ton of weight just setting on the edge of that ditch. BTW you would have to fire me before I would get in that ditch.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

To tell the truth, the ladder is too short as well.

And I wonder what the caulking gun is for.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

If a ditch caves in on someone and only covers him or she up to there waist you have about 15 min. to get that person out because of the blood would not be able to circulate and the blood would become toxic and as soon as you got that person out he would die because of all of the bad blood. In that class that I was talking about they told a story of a guy that got buried up to his chest and they couldn't get him out in time so they called in his family so they could say there good bye's before they pulled him the rest of the way out. Don't play around when it comes to shoring.


----------



## Roger (Jul 7, 2007)

Read the story that accompanies the picture below here. The way OSHA shows how spineless it is is amazing to me.

A picture of the body being removed 












Roger


----------



## s.kelly (Mar 20, 2009)

There is a story about a local guy that tied to rescue someone in a trench collapse with a backhoe. He got the guy he was trying to rescue with the bucket. Now he has to live with a death on his jobsite and he actually killed him. Bad news all around, not to mention the guys family.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Roger said:


> Read the story that accompanies the picture below here. The way OSHA shows how spineless it is is amazing to me.
> 
> A picture of the body being removed
> 
> ...


That 'body' sure looks alive to me. Head held up. Left hand extended horizontally. Spine vertical. Unless he's frozen or rigor mortis has set it, that man is still alive to me.


----------



## Roger (Jul 7, 2007)

480sparky said:


> That 'body' sure looks alive to me. Head held up. Left hand extended horizontally. Spine vertical. Unless he's frozen or rigor mortis has set it, that man is still alive to me.


Ken, I know you're an expert at everything but, this was only one of a number of pictures that accompanied the story when it was originally published. The picture has been released by the family and their attorney.

Even if you doubt the picture, the story is real, did you take time to read it?

Here is another picture of Patrick before he died

http://graphics7.nytimes.com/packages/images/national/20031221_OSHA/nat_OSHA01_031221_promo_184.gif

Here is another victim from the same Plumbing company.










_Workers carried the body of Clint Daley from the scene of a collapsed trench dug by Moeves Plumbing in 1989. 
_ 

Roger


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Roger said:


> Ken, I know you're an expert at everything but, this was only one of a number of pictures that accompanied the story when it was originally published. The picture has been released by the family and their attorney.
> 
> Even if you doubt the picture, the story is real, did you take time to read it?...........


 
I'm not an expert at everything, nor have I ever claimed to be.

I'm just saying that does not look like a dead person to me.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I think that Moeves Plumbing accident is the main accident referenced in every trench shoring class. It's a pretty popular example, at least. 

Most of the excavating subs nowadays have trench boxes or other shoring equipment. If they're digging sufficiently deep, and men have to work inside it (like me), the excavating sub normally takes care of the trench shoring as a matter of course.


----------



## pudge565 (Dec 8, 2007)

william1978 said:


> If a ditch caves in on someone and only covers him or she up to there waist you have about 15 min. to get that person out because of the blood would not be able to circulate and the blood would become toxic and as soon as you got that person out he would die because of all of the bad blood. In that class that I was talking about they told a story of a guy that got buried up to his chest and they couldn't get him out in time so they called in his family so they could say there good bye's before they pulled him the rest of the way out. Don't play around when it comes to shoring.


What you are describing is called crush syndrome. As long as the pressure remaines on the body they will stay alive up to an extent. In cases like that if you were to cut the limbs off and control the bleeding it increases the chance of survival. There is also a similar thing called compartment symdrome which happens when trapped in confined spaces. It is along the same principle of crush syndrome.


----------



## Southland Tractor (Jul 23, 2009)

*Dangerous to say the least*




vinster888 said:


> hows this for some ******* shoring technique?
> 
> http://i706.photobucket.com/albums/ww68/angelshaven9981/*******-shoring.gif
> 
> for some reason i couldnt get anyone to jump in there with me :001_huh: i dont know why? mumbling something about being buried alive :sweatdrop: and blah blah blah.


----------



## Southland Tractor (Jul 23, 2009)

*Dangerous to say the least*








This could be a sad day for the family. Looks like the Backhoe operater didnt take 5 more minutes and step the sides and clean the edges.  I have seen trenches cave in and almost kill people twice. Its not worth it. Thanks for the posting here is a picture of spoil placed away from the edge.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Thats a good looking ditch.:thumbsup:


----------



## Southland Tractor (Jul 23, 2009)

*trench safety*

Thanks  I have my moments always got to stay awake when it comes to safety especially on a Monday morning cause everyone is tired.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

I agree - good looking ditch. I see a beeper and pole and the laser is probably out of the pic, is this going to be for SS or SD perhaps?

My first job in construction was underground work. It was fun, learned a lot.

~Matt


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Is that ditch for footings?


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

william1978 said:


> Is that ditch for footings?


It's so square, I'd almost bet money that it is. Concrete costs money, so they normally get the footers as close to perfect as possible.


----------



## Southland Tractor (Jul 23, 2009)

*Trench Safety*

Yes The trench was for a footing.Electrical trenches I personally like the spoil placed back about three feet from the edge depending on the depth and soil conditions of course.When I dig site lighting usually 2 foot deep with a 1 foot bucket I like the spoil even closer so I can backfill faster with the my 1 foot compaction wheel.


----------

